# VIDEO: BMW Turns out the 2 Millionth motorcycle - Highlights of BMW Motorcycles



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

In May 2011 BMW's Berlin plant celebrated a milestone in BMW's history: The second millionth motorcycle. A perfect occasion to look at some highlights of BMW's long tradition in producing motorbikes.


----------

